# info need please :)



## rolacola1987 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site but after reading some of the threads I was hoping some of you would be able to give me advice. I'm 22 (British citizen) with no dependants, I have a BA degree and I'm nearly finished an MA degree at a prestigious UK university. After I graduate I am thinking about working in the USA for a few years. I have done a bit of research on this recently, and I know my best option would be for a H1B visa. 

I have a few questions, realistically with a higher degree do I stand a chance of getting into the USA and gaining a visa? And also can anyone point me in the directions of some decent websites which would help me, or some books which people can recommend. Just so I can get a fuller understanding of the situaiton and what would be required to move. Also the best time to look for employment in order to have the best chance of gaining a H1B visa?


Thanks in advance for any response


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rolacola1987 said:


> I'm 22 (British citizen) with no dependants, I have a BA degree and I'm nearly finished an MA degree at a prestigious UK university.


In bioengineering? Welcome to America!
In English? Not a hope in hell!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I may have reams of information for you. Assuming you do your homework, I believe the VISA process is no different than any other government one. Either you qualify, apply, and get in, or you won't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

It doesn't want me to post the links I have here, but I can email them as a file to you if you like.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> In bioengineering? Welcome to America!
> In English? Not a hope in hell!


I prefer a more optimistic viewpoint. ;-) Though I'll agree, an English degree doesn't hold the same cachet, perhaps if he does enough study he can find a niche that will want to sponsor him, and a way to make it work.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> I prefer a more optimistic viewpoint. ;-) Though I'll agree, an English degree doesn't hold the same cachet, perhaps if he does enough study he can find a niche that will want to sponsor him, and a way to make it work.


I prefer realism.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I find sometimes people use realism to say why something won't work, rather than "this is where you can look into it".

Granted one person (elsewhere) said to me that immigration is not all sunshine and lollipops, but if they had any CLUE what I have already been through they would see why I view immigration as a piece of cake compared to that. 

I suppose it depends on one's experience - but isn't the basic ideal of moving to America to make your best life for yourself? Even if that ideal is hard to do, shouldn't it be something still worth fighting for?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> I find sometimes people use realism to say why something won't work, rather than "this is where you can look into it".
> 
> Granted one person (elsewhere) said to me that immigration is not all sunshine and lollipops, but if they had any CLUE what I have already been through they would see why I view immigration as a piece of cake compared to that.
> 
> I suppose it depends on one's experience - but isn't the basic ideal of moving to America to make your best life for yourself? Even if that ideal is hard to do, shouldn't it be something still worth fighting for?


If you're saying people can come here if they really, really, really want it, then I'm afraid I disagree. 

US immigration is niche based, not volition based. If you fit in the niche, you're in with a chance. If you don't, it's unlikely you'll be living here. A master's in an -ology would be a possibility, one in the history of witchcraft less so.

Given the scant info the OP has given us, where would you suggest s/he pursue his/her efforts? You seem to be implying that all one has to do is apply for a visa. Which one would you suggest?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> If you're saying people can come here if they really, really, really want it, then I'm afraid I disagree.
> 
> US immigration is niche based, not volition based. If you fit in the niche, you're in with a chance. If you don't, it's unlikely you'll be living here. A master's in an -ology would be a possibility, one in the history of witchcraft less so.
> 
> Given the scant info the OP has given us, where would you suggest s/he pursue his/her efforts? You seem to be implying that all one has to do is apply for a visa. Which one would you suggest?


Well I don't know the name of it, and not necessarily the number of people they give it to each year, but he/she could maybe try for the work based one, or one of the student ones with a work component while studying for a more advanced degree?

I'm no expert that's for sure! I suppose my bias is that the fiancee visa tends to be much easier to get if you can follow all the loopholes and waiting times than the other ones. That's the one where they don't restrict how many they approve per year. So maybe for me it does look a little more rosey than those who enter a lottery or have to be one of 12,000 approved.

I do know they have quotas per year per profession etc. It seemed like there were enough categories of VISA that one could find a suitable one in many cases. I've known people who only needed a job based sponsorship. So that VISA could work. . .say with all that English if you were an ESL sponsored teacher?


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Optomists are a nightmare
Here's a real situation for you, not visa related by it goes to prove a point.
Two young lads were working in a crap low wage retail job, one an optomist and one a pessimist, each one was convinced they could move into better things, one wanted to work in finance and the other in IT. 
Every time the pessimist was turned down for a job he assumed it was his own fault and tryed to change something, maybe taking a class or re-wording his CV.
Every time the optomist was turned down he was convinced, he'd get the next one.

In the end, the optomist still works in that crappy retail job and the pessmist is an assistant account in the city.

As far as visas is concerned, you look at the situation and work out which visa you could use and see if you meet the criteria. Some people don't and they just have to accept it. The USA is one of the harder nations to get into it, its a fact


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

yvonnedcanadian said:


> Well I don't know the name of it, and not necessarily the number of people they give it to each year, but he/she could maybe try for the work based one, or one of the student ones with a work component while studying for a more advanced degree?
> 
> I'm no expert that's for sure! I suppose my bias is that the fiancee visa tends to be much easier to get if you can follow all the loopholes and waiting times than the other ones. That's the one where they don't restrict how many they approve per year. So maybe for me it does look a little more rosey than those who enter a lottery or have to be one of 12,000 approved.
> 
> I do know they have quotas per year per profession etc. It seemed like there were enough categories of VISA that one could find a suitable one in many cases. I've known people who only needed a job based sponsorship. So that VISA could work. . .say with all that English if you were an ESL sponsored teacher?


You talk a lot but do not say a word. 
People tend to post questions here to get answers not wishy-washy uneducated guesses. Please start confirming your comments/advise with official links other posters can follow. Thank you.


----------

